# The Regulative Principle of Worship and Missions



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2007)

How much cultural leeway do we have in forms of worship?

How much can our worship vary and be modified to reflect cultural norms. 

If you were a missionary in Siberia and you had friends in Madagascar and New Guinea, how might you expect to see worship the same...different...


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it is important in a discussion on this issue to make a clear distinction between culture and subculture. 
There is a western mindset based on some common things that we all share in our culture. Then there are some things within the wetern mindset or western culture that we do not share but have clear differences. 

This is significant because cultural settings present some boundries to epistemology. However trying to accuse subcultures as creating these same boundries is incorrect and leads to doctrinal errors as is found in the Emerging Church.

Even with the realistic cultural boundries between people we have the working of the Holy Ghost. On the day of pentecost He was their to break down these boundries. We do not see such events on a daily basis but why does the church doubt that the Holy Ghost is just as involved in the process of sharing the gospel?


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 9, 2007)

The aim of a Christian is not to fit into a "foreign" culture for all cultures are "foreign" save the Christian culture. We ought seek to replace their culture with a culture founded upon Christian principles found in the Decalogue.

The worship of God is not culturally specific in the gospel dispensation rather it transcends individual cultures. Bread, Water and Wine are found in all cultures and God has given us commands as to how we worship him as found in the WCF:

*Chapter 21: Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day*​*21:1* The light of nature showeth that there is a God, who hath lordship and sovereignty over all, is good, and doth good unto all, and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart, and with all the soul, and with all the might (Jos_24:14; Psa_18:3; Psa_31:23; Psa_62:8; Psa_119:68; Jer_10:7; Mar_12:33; Act_17:24; Rom_1:20; Rom_10:12). But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited to His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representations, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture (Exo_20:4-6; Deu_4:15-20; Deu_12:32; Mat_4:9, Mat_4:10; Mat_15:9; Act_17:25; Col_2:23).

*21:2 *Religious worship is to be given to God, the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost; and to Him alone (Mat_4:10 with Joh_5:23 and 2Co_13:14; not to angels, saints, or any other creature (Rom_1:25; Col_2:18; Rev_19:10): and, since the fall, not without a Mediator; nor in the mediation of any other but of Christ alone (Joh_14:6; Eph_2:18; Col_3:17; 1Ti_2:5).

*21:3* Prayer, with thanksgiving, being one special part of religious worship (Phi_4:6), is by God required of all men(Psa_65:2): and that it may be accepted, it is to be made in the name of the Son (Joh_14:13, Joh_14:14; 1Pe_2:5), by the help of His Spirit (Rom_8:26), according to His will (1Jo_5:14), with understanding, reverence, humility, fervency, faith, love, and perseverance (Gen_18:27; Psa_47:7; Ecc_5:1, Ecc_5:2; Mat_6:12, Mat_6:14, Mat_6:15; Mar_11:24; Eph_6:18; Col_4:2; Heb_12:28; Jam_1:6, Jam_1:7; Jam_5:16); and, if vocal, in a known tongue (1Co_14:14).

*21:4* Prayer is to be made for things lawful (1Jo_5:14), and for all sorts of men living, or that shall live hereafter (Rth_4:12; 2Sa_7:29; Joh_17:20; 1Ti_2:1, 1Ti_2:2): but not for the dead (2Sa_12:21-23 with Luk_16:25, Luk_16:26; Rev_14:13), nor for those of whom it may be known that they have sinned the sin unto death (1Jo_5:16).

*21:5* The reading of the Scriptures with godly fear (Act_15:21; Rev 1;3); the sound preaching (2Ti_4:2) and conscionable hearing of the Word, in obedience unto God, with understanding, faith, and reverence (Isa_66:2; Mat_13:19; Act_10:33; Heb_4:2; Jam_1:22); singing of psalms with grace in the heart (Eph_5:19; Col_3:16; Jam_5:13); as also, the due administration and worthy receiving of the sacraments instituted by Christ; are all parts of the ordinary religious worship of God (Mat_28:19; Act_2:42; 1Co_11:23-29): besides religious oaths (Deu_6:13 with Neh_10:29), vows Isa_19:21 with Eccl 5;4, 5), solemn fastings (Est_4:16; Joe_2:12; Mat_9:15; 1Co_7:5), and thanksgivings, upon several occasions (Est_9:22; Psalm 107:1-43), which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in a holy and religious manner (Heb_12:28).

*21:6* Neither prayer, nor any other part of religious worship, is, now under the Gospel either tied unto, or made more acceptable by any place in which it is performed, or towards which it is directed (Joh_4:21): but God is to be worshipped everywhere (Mal_1:11; 1Ti_2:8), in spirit and truth (Joh_4:23, Joh_4:24); as in private families (Deu_6:6, Deu_6:7; 2Sa_6:18, 2Sa_6:20; Job_1:5; Jer_10:25; Act_10:2; 1Pe_3:7) daily (Mat_6:11), and in secret each one by himself (Mat_6:6; Eph_6:18); so, more solemnly, in the public assemblies, which are not carelessly or willfully to be neglected, or forsaken, when God, by His Word or providence, calleth thereunto (Isa_56:7; Pro_1:20, Pro_1:21, Pro_1:24; Pro_8:34; Luk_4:16; Act_2:42; Act_13:42; Heb_10:25).

*21:7 *As it is the law of nature, that, in general, a due proportion of time be set apart for the worship of God; so, in His Word, by a positive, moral, and perpetual commandment, binding all men, in all ages, He hath particularly appointed one day in seven, for a Sabbath, to be kept holy unto Him (Exo_20:8, Exo_20:10, Exo_20:11; Isa_56:2, Isa_56:4, Isa_56:6, Isa_56:7): which, from the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ, was the last day of the week; and, from the resurrection of Christ, was changed into the first day of the week (Gen_2:2, Gen_2:3; Act_20:7; 1Co_16:1, 1Co_16:2), which, in Scripture, is called the Lord’s Day (Rev_1:10), and is to be continued to the end of the world, as the Christian Sabbath (Exo_20:8, Exo_20:10, with Mat_5:17, Mat_5:18).

*21:8* This Sabbath is then kept holy unto the Lord, when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest, all the day, from their own works, words, and thoughts about their worldly employments, and recreations (Exo_20:8; Exo_16:23, Exo_16:25, Exo_16:26, Exo_16:29, Exo_16:30; Exo_31:15-17; Neh_13:15-22; Isa_58:13), but also are taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of His worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy (Isa_58:13; Mat_12:1-13).​
These elements of worship are essential irrespective of culture.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 9, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> How much cultural leeway do we have in forms of worship?
> 
> How much can our worship vary and be modified to reflect cultural norms.
> 
> If you were a missionary in Siberia and you had friends in Madagascar and New Guinea, how might you expect to see worship the same...different...



All the same elements of worship, (prayer, singing, preaching etc.) though perhaps with different song tunes, localized concerns in prayer,variation in preaching style, and perhaps a different order of the elements (i.e. order of worship). But all the elements would be the same and would not be objectionable to any other cultures holding the RPW, language difficulties aside.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2007)

AV1611:

Bread, water and wine are found in all cultures? What?.....1 out of 3 is not too good....... I am amongst a non bread and non wine culture right now. 


ANd what exactly is an acultural theology? Even the Gospel writers borrowed from their own cultures.


SHould we seek to replace their culture with a Christian culture? What would this culture look like? All to often it looks like our own culture...a sinful culture too. Should we not retain what is not unbiblical in their culture and try only to change the sinful cultural patterns? 




Prayer, preaching, Bible reading, and singing and set times of worship.... these seem to be the basics. HOw much can they vary?


----------



## KMK (Oct 9, 2007)

This thread has some relevent posts: http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/lifting-hands-expressing-emotion-20013/


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2007)

This is a good question. 

I (western) denomination I know was interested in a partnership with an African congregation. The Africans' worship differed. An effort was made to decide whether this would be a good affiliation. During the visits, one particular challenge was to decide what was cultural (and therefore acceptable) and what was acultural (and therefore had to change in some instances). This is no easy evaluation.

But let me say that not all "cultural" things are appropriate. An example would be the little clothing that some non-industrial peoples wear. Nakedness, although perhaps a cultural norm for some, is still sinfully immodest. Now, this is an extreme example, but the point is that, as Richard has said, we must make our culture a Christian culture. 

Western countries have been more thoroughly influenced by Christianity than those in other parts of the world, such as in Africa and Asia. We think in a certain way, do business in a certain way, etc. Admittedly, some of this of course, represents the sinfulness of a post-modern world. But other elements of western culture carry with them the deep influence of Christianity. Thus, when one recognizes the Christian foundation of much of western culture, it is not inappropriate to "impose" our culture on those to whom we bring our Christian mission. 

So, as Pergamum has asked, I am indeed suggesting that we seek to change the cultures of those to whom we witness in a foreign country. But not into Canadians or Americans, but Christians. Of course, this should be gradually done with care, sensitivity, and love. 

As for the worship service itself, I do wonder how things can be that much different at all, given the RPW and how particular it is. But what do you do if you can't grow grapes in your region?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 9, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Prayer, preaching, Bible reading, and singing and set times of worship.... these seem to be the basics. HOw much can they vary?



It depends on the capabilities of the local congregation. For instance, the Covenanters in Scotland could worship in a church in peace or in the woods in hiding. The elements of worship would still be there, but the circumstance may require adapting the order of worship. Perhaps when they hid in the woods from the dragoons, they would sing one song instead of 3 or 4, perhaps pray more, perhaps preach differently. In a church the preacher can stand up front and be heard. Outside the acoustics are different, so perhaps the people would have to huddle around him instead to better hear. In either case, all the elements are the same. The elders just have to use the light of nature (reason) to adapt it to their situation. I know of some missionaries in Africa who don't have worship in a building but instead meet under a great tree in the village because that is the cultural public meeting place. I know of another mission work in Guatemala where the song tunes are obviously influence by hispanic culture, but the content is perfectly acceptable. The RPW is simple. Use only the commanded elements of worship (see WCF ch 21, for a list). So long as they are performed in good order and in due reverance to the holy God we worship, how you organize and carry them out is circumstantial and rather flexible. I've been a member of 3 different reformed congregations in my life, all who hold the RPW, yet none of their liturgies were identical. And their stated meetings for worship also varied depending upon the needs of the people and the circumstances in their location. Hope that helps. 

Remember, the chief purpose of the RPW is not to tie our hands so much but instead to liberate us from the unbiblical traditions of men, and free us to worship God as He desires. Nothing can be bound upon the conscience of the church but what is clearly commanded in Scripture. Hope that is helpful.


----------

